# Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post



## technofreak (6 April 2007)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/service/berichte/20070205_3.phtml


> Unseriöse Firmen bombardieren ihre Kunden gerne mit zweiten, dritten und
> „allerletzten“ Mahnungen oder delegieren ihre dubiosen Außenstände an
> Inkassobüros. Rechtlich gesehen könnten sich die Firmen ihre Briefflut sparen
> und nach Zahlungsverzug und erster Mahnung das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren
> ...


----------



## johinos (6 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



technofreak schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/service/berichte/20070205_3.phtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was beweist eigentlich ein "Einschreiben"? Doch nur, dass ein bestimmter Absender einem bestimmten Empfänger eine Sendung hat zukommen lassen. Ob da ein beschriebenes, ein leeres oder gar kein Blatt drin war, ist dann immer noch offen. 

Spricht etwas gegen den Rückschluss, dass eine einfache kostenlose Mail an den Absender der Abo-Rechnung genausoviel Wirkung hat wie ein teures Einschreiben? Nämlich nur soviel, wie der Empfänger will. 

Es sei denn, natürlich, ich habe Zeugen, dass ich ein bestimmtes Schriftstück in den Umschlag gesteckt und genau diesen Umschlag ohne Austauschmöglichkeit unter Zeugen direkt gegen die Einlieferungsbestätigung eingetauscht habe. 

Oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*

http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/286.html



> § 286
> Freie Beweiswürdigung
> 
> (1) Das Gericht hat unter Berücksichtigung des gesamten Inhalts der Verhandlungen und des Ergebnisses einer etwaigen Beweisaufnahme nach freier Überzeugung zu entscheiden, ob eine tatsächliche Behauptung für wahr oder für nicht wahr zu erachten sei. In dem Urteil sind die Gründe anzugeben, die für die richterliche Überzeugung leitend gewesen sind.
> ...



Das Gericht glaubt, dass im Einschreiben der Brief war.


----------



## johinos (6 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*

Ja, nur, irgendwann kriegt auch das Gericht das Problem mit dem  Zitronenfalter...


----------



## Arefriendselectric (12 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



> *Unseriöse Firmen* bombardieren ihre Kunden gerne mit zweiten, dritten und
> „allerletzten“ Mahnungen oder delegieren ihre dubiosen Außenstände an
> Inkassobüros.



In der Hoffnung auf eine gewisse Unwissenheit des Verbrauchers wird dies aber auch von sogenannten seriösen Firmen mit nicht unbedingt dubiosen Außenständen über Ihre beauftragten Inkassounternehmen sehr schnell und sehr gerne durchgezogen !


lg


----------



## tuxedo (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



Arefriendselectric schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung auf eine gewisse Unwissenheit des Verbrauchers wird dies aber auch von sogenannten seriösen Firmen mit nicht unbedingt dubiosen Außenständen über Ihre beauftragten Inkassounternehmen sehr schnell und sehr gerne durchgezogen !
> 
> 
> lg


Spätestens in diesem Moment wären diese Firmen ebenfalls unseriös. Zumindest in diesem Punkt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Zeitungleser (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*

Solange die Kasse stimmt, interessiert das eine bestimmte Art Firmen nicht wirklich, das interessiert nicht mal manche früher so genannte "Organe der Rechtspflege"


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



			
				Neue OZ schrieb:
			
		

> Anwalt lehnt Stellungnahme ab: „Bitte verlassen Sie den Vorraum“


Halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser Spam von den  Brüdern/bzw dem Anwalt ausging. 
Seit dem Beginn ihrer Dialerkarriere bis heute  haben sie im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen aus 
der "Mehrwertbranche" keinerlei Wert auf Publizität gelegt. Daher ist diese Reaktion völlig plausibel und 
konsistent mit dem bisherigen Auftreten.  Vermute entweder einen Racheakt
 oder ganz gewöhnlichen  Malwarespam, wie er in endlosen Varianten im WWW rumtobt.
Daher sind meine  Gefühle bei diesem Spam zwiespältig, einerseits kann ich eine  gewisse Schadenfreude nicht 
leugnen,  anderseits sind garantiert einige PSs als Bots  infiziert worden, was nun überhaupt nicht lustig ist.


----------



## johinos (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Vermute entweder einen Racheakt oder ganz gewöhnlichen  Malwarespam, wie er in endlosen Varianten im WWW rumtobt.


Selten war Spam dieser Art so wirksam und hat die Empfänger in Unruhe versetzt. Kaum eine der bisher kopierten Art "Rechnung" hat ein ähnlich seltsames Vorbild: Taucht (mehr oder weniger) völlig überraschend aus dem Nichts auf, und "die anderen" haben im Internet geschrieben, dass da jemand tatsächlich aggressiv Geld fordert, obwohl es keinen (rechtsgültigen) Vertrag gibt. Noch dazu ein Anwalt!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*

Wenn er es wirklich gemacht haben sollte, dann nicht im Einverständnis und Abstimmung mit den Brüdern.
Sie sind als äußerst schweigsam und publicityscheu  bekannt, warum sollten sie auch noch Öl aufs Feuer 
der bereits laufenden Antikampagnen schütten? 
Da der geforderte Betrag so hirnrissig hoch ist  und  außerdem wild in die Landschaft gejagt wurde, 
ist kaum anzunehmen, dass jemand tatsächlich gezahlt hat.  Damit wäre  das Ganze völlig kontraproduktiv.

Nichts ist im WWW so, wie es auf den ersten  Anschein aussieht, meist muß man erstmal den
 Gesamtzusammenhang recherchieren


----------



## Strandhafer (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn er es wirklich gemacht haben sollte, dann nicht im Einverständnis und Abstimmung mit den Brüdern.
> Sie sind als äußerst schweigsam und publicityscheu  bekannt, warum sollten sie auch noch Öl aufs Feuer
> der bereits laufenden Antikampagnen schütten?
> Da der geforderte Betrag so hirnrissig hoch ist  und  außerdem wild in die Landschaft gejagt wurde,
> ...


Ich hatte selber Probleme mit Mahnungen und Schreiben von Anwälten eines hier bekannten DVD-Versenders aus Österreich. Ich habe es durch konsequentes Ignorieren geschafft, die Sache zu überstehen. Seit etlichen Monaten habe ich weder etwas von dem DVD-Versender, noch etwas von den Anwälten gehört.


----------



## johinos (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn er es wirklich gemacht haben sollte, ...


Nein, das halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Aber geschickt von den Trojanerverteilern. Bei Spam von GEZ & Co. weiß jeder Empfänger selber, dass höchstens ein Irrtum vorliegt. Aber hier, bei einem Absender mit einem solchen Ruf?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*



johinos schrieb:


> Bei Spam von GEZ & Co. weiß jeder Empfänger selber, dass höchstens ein Irrtum vorliegt.


Wenn das jeder wüßte und  sich entsprechend verhalten würde, würden die Trojanerspamverseucher
 es längst eingestellt haben. Die "Erfolgsquote" ist so hoch, das es sich in jedem Fall  lohnt. Wenn
 bei jeder Attacke nur einige zig PCs zu Botdrohnen werden, ist das Ziel allemal erreicht.
 Die Aufklärungserfolge  durch Medien, Foren, Blogs usw werden  m.E. bei weitem überschätzt.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (15 April 2007)

*AW: Mahnung und Inkasso: Angstmache per Post*

Ich halte es ebenfalls für sehr wahrscheinlich das es sich hier um eine Racheaktion handeln könnte.
Möglicherweise ein Ex Mitarbeiter ?

Ziel :
Der Name des RAs wird erneut mehrfach in den Medien erwähnt (heute z.b im Radio B 5 Aktuell Computerforum)

lg


----------

